# Willow Island Catch



## Sapper (Oct 31, 2007)

:B I was fishing in my boat with a buddy below Willow Island last night and pulled out 3 HUGE ones. Two that went about 175 and one over 200 after they flipped the small boat they were fishing in by the lock gate. Biggest catch I've had all year, but the fish weren't biting at all...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They were lucky you and your buddy were around to pull them out. Were any gates open?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

wow i bet the water was cold and they were lucky u were there.good job


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You wouldnt want me in your boat because I would have messed my trousers for sure good job by the way.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I was just there about three weeks ago and did not get any thing that big;just some small throw backs not keepers like you got.They are very lucky you were there.


----------

